# Full tank shots and frog room (Pic Heavy)



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Some people on another forum had asked me to post some tank pics on that board. I figured I'd post them here too while I was at it. 

55g Basti trio hex 





















55g Leuc pair hex






























55g Mint Terribilis tank












55g Orange Terribilis tank












33g Giant Orange flat back hex 












30g Azureus tank












30g Regina tank












20g Cobalt tank












20g Citronella tank












20g Powder Blue tank












10g froglet grow out tank (there are many of these and they are all similar)


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a strange comment after seeing all those cool tanks, but that's a great idea you had draping the plant outside the basti hex - i just did something similar with the 29 gallon uyama tank, it was holding/growing plants in it before i used it for frogs, i didn't put a background on it because it's only temporary but i put all the plants that it was holding right outside the tank up against the back so that they get the light from it and it makes the frogs more secure


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice, i guess you like Hex tanks, huh? i love the basti tank.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

wow very nice tanks. guess you really like ponds too


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

i like the layout of that azureus tank  ive been thinking i need to redo mine but have had a mental block on how i wanted it to look... so that helped in figguring out some things!


overall everything looks good and everyone fat and happy 

*two thumbs*


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I am a big fan of the hex tanks as well


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I do like the hex tanks, but only have a few types of frogs that fully benefit from them. The ponds are "standard" in all of my tanks except for my froglet grow outs. I have found that all my frogs enjoy the water and seem to thrive when it is included in their tank.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well aside from having beauitfuly set up tanks, you have a very wonderful collection of frogs. and i like that each of you tanks and set up has a unique feel their not all set up the same. do you breed all of your frogs?


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Looks great, im a sucker for the 55g hex, I used to have one that housed a trio of retics.

Charles


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Man, I would live in those viv`s!!

John


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

very nice, thanks for posting


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I think the powder blue on the driftwood is taking a shit...


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Very Nice , You Have A Great Collection..


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

otis07 said:


> I think the powder blue on the driftwood is taking a shit...


A LITTLE PRIVACY PLEASE!!!

John


----------

